# weak burner on gas stove



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

I have a gas stove that is 6 years old, and one the burners' flame is weak.

I can see that it is not as strong as it use to be. The flame is a lot shorter than previous. 

Any idea as to what may be causing this? It is the strongest one, and this is the one that I use the most.

Thank you


----------



## Viper16 (Sep 22, 2009)

yummy mummy said:


> I have a gas stove that is 6 years old, and one the burners' flame is weak.
> 
> I can see that it is not as strong as it use to be. The flame is a lot shorter than previous.
> 
> ...


Could be a clogged orifice, or pipe could be clogged. It happens. IT could be from pipe dope or Teflon breaking free and clogging the orifice, or even rust. (#1 reason not to use teflon on gas service parts)

If you can disassemble the burner and take a look at it, I bet you will find some debris. It doesn't take much to throw it off kilter.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks Viper16. 


Yes, this is the burner that gets used the most and probably it may be clogged, but I really don't want to disasemble because you are working with gas and I don't want to take any chances, since I don't know what I am doing...... 

I know my diy limits......:laughing: 

I guess I will have to call someone and have them do it.


----------



## ibzbro (Sep 30, 2009)

If you are not sure about messing with it then do yourself a favor and save some $$$ and buy the new burner base and cap yourself and just put it on. hope this helps.:thumbsup:


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks Ibzbro.

I never thought about that. I may look into that. Probably would be cheaper than calling someone.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Do the burners lift out of the stove without having to undo any pipes?

Can the burners be exchanged from one position (e.g. rear left) to another?

If so, try exchanging to see if it is the burner versus the control knob that is clogged.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

They are all different sizes. 

The only thing that lifts off is the little circle plate, I don't know what it's called, and another piece that fits over the hole that has little cuts in it all around where the flames come out of.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

you didn't give manf or model /serial # [big no-no] but sounds like sealed burners, if trouble is with just one burner; yeah i would call for service. it's not rocket science but if you do something wrong it is a gas appl.:whistling2:


----------

